# Baking Cypress Mulch... For how long?



## HorseCaak (May 25, 2009)

I'm preparing my set up before bringing Tegu home... I'm going to buy Cypress Mulch from garden center... How long should I bake it in the oven for and should I cover it with tin foil or leave it uncovered?
Obviously I'm baking it to kill any parasites or any other unwanted inhabitants...
Thanks.

-B


----------



## Beazer (May 25, 2009)

I do it at 250-275 for 15-20 minutes. Then I let it cool off and soak it to get it moist again. But thats my way, I am sure tehre are other just as affective ways of baking it?

-Jon DeLong


----------



## WHKRAZYK (May 28, 2009)

I cut little holes like the size of a quarter in the bottom of a 55 gallon tub, i put the mulch in that while the tub is on a flat surface, then pour boiling hot water over it, and let it sit for a few minutes, then I pick up the container and let it drain, its a little laborous, but it works


----------



## DaveDragon (May 28, 2009)

I've never had a problem with bugs in the mulch. They do magically appear over time though!


----------

